# Puppy Illnesses



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Oso has both Giardia and Kennel Cough right now (yes, he got the bordatella vaccinations)

Luckily, he's still a happy little puppy and is doing well with his confinement and giardia rice and chicken diet. 

At first, I was frustrated that he's got these issues, but then reassured myself by 1) being glad it wasn't during his major socialization phase and 2) thinking that like kids, puppies get sick which then build up their immune system.

Did your little guy or girl get sicknesses as a puppy?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley had a BAD urinary tract infection (peeing blood) a few weeks ago. I felt so horrible, but she didn't seem to be bothered by it and a week of antibiotics cleared it up completely. They are tough little buggers! 

I HIGHLY recommend mixing sodium-free chicken broth with Oso's food. We did this for Riley and it helped her to stay hydrated while she had the infection.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

We're taking Otto to the vet tomorrow. He vomitted his breakfast Monday morning while I was at work. Luckily my boyfriend had the day off and was able to hang out with him. Over the phone he told me Otto also had a runny nose and was sneezing and was less energetic than usual. I was incredibly nervous because my aunt's 11 week old puppy contracted meningitis and had to be hospitalized over Christmas. Although they had never been in contact, I was afraid that maybe someone hadn't washed their hands or something. When I got home, Otto seemed okay, except for the runny nose and occasional sneezing. 

Now its Wednesday and we just tried to bring him on his first walk outside since Sunday and we barely made it 3 blocks. He was sneezing constantly. We brought him back home and he is sound asleep. 

There are so many variables that I'm not sure what it might be. He started daycare last Tuesday and went three days last week. He played with my other aunt's grown labs and my parents' Bernese mtn dog over the holidays. My dad bought him a sweatshirt (which he wore all day Christmas and out on the walk just now), which I thought maybe he might be allergic to the material. 

The vomitting could have been from the treats that he got on Christmas that his system isn't used to. Otto is also very happy and playful, only his playtimes are not as lengthy as usual.

It is funny that you should of written this today luv2laugh because I signed on to look up similar stories and yours, "puppy illnesses" was the first I clicked! I hope Oso gets better soon! They are so sweet and vulnerable, it is hard to see them with any sort of discomfort.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I hope Oso, Otto, and Riley get better soon! 

Pippa is almost 7 months old and I feel like she was sick a fair amount as a puppy (I guess she is still a puppy.... ). She had pink eye (twice), vomited so bad we had to bring her to the emergency vet , and contracted kennel cough (she had the bordatella vaccine also!). She also had a bad reaction to a bee sting and bug bites (two other vet visits). Luckily (fingers crossed here), things have settled since she turned 6 months.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks Pippa,

Threefsh, we boiled the chicken so kept all the chicken broth and have been using it liberally. I don't think Oso ever realized how yummy food could be. Up until now, he has never watched us when we eat, but now he has begun too. I'm glad Riley is better and amazed at how cheerful Oso is through all this. Yes it hurts to hear him cough. 

OttosMama, keep us updated! I think it is good that Otto is still happy and playful. Oooh, brothers sick at the same time. I'm sure the visit to the vet will help a lot. There are so many variables, it is difficult to judge what happened, but the vets have tests which help OH so much. Despite the money they charge for them. When you think about how puppies catch kennel cough and giardia he could have gotten it anywhere. At first I felt helpless, like what could stop him from getting it again. All I can do is be a responsible pet owner and make sure not to expose other dogs to it. Also, I will be really vigilant with him not mouthing anything on walks (sticks, plants, etc). He looks really cute in your profile picture by the way. 

Pippa, I hope she is through the hard stuff as well. How long did it take the kennel cough to go away? He normally has puppy playtime wednesday nights at 7pm. He doesn't know he's missing it, but I do and I feel bad for him. At least it's a good exercise for him not to say hi to other dogs while walking.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Sophie was in the vet's office a lot during her puppyhood, mostly for allergies. The vet knew her by name....which meant we were way too often there! Around 8-9 months, her immune system kicked in, and we have been fortunate to see the vet only for routine shots and annual visit now 

Hope Oso gets better soon!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Riley is 11 months old now, but a few months ago he got bordatello (he was vaccinated). He was gag coughing and throwing up constantly. Took him to the vet immediately and was given something for the cough, but they don't like to prescribe an antibiotic unless it doesn't seem to go away on its own. Four days later we rushed him in and it had developed into pneumonia. We thought we were going to lose him. Keep a real close eye on your V. Since that happened, if he so much as does a little cough, we rush him in. It has made us very paranoid unfortunately.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow Emily, that is frightening. I understand why you have become paranoid about that situation. I wonder why the vet is so hesitant to prescribe an antibiotic since Riley had already been diagnosed with kennel cough. Poor baby. 

We brought Otto to the vet yesterday. Wesnesday night he was so lethargic that my boyfriend and I were extremely worried. He didn't have a fever and was not throwing up, but it was so out of character for Otto to be so wiped out with very little activity during the day. So i moved his appointment to first thing in the morning. Luckily, he was bouncing off the walls at the vet, as usual. The vet was very pleased and saw his energy as an indicator that it wasn't anything too serious. His temp was right where it should be and he hadn't developed an infection. The vet told me that dogs have been visiting an inordinate amount of times this season due to allergies. We live in massachusetts and the temperature has been much higher than average temps this time of year - so with everything trying to rebud so soon there is so much in the air that its throwing everyone out of whack. He prescribed antihistamine and an antibiotic incase Otto does have any kind of infection brewing (from being around so many other dogs at the daycare). So all is good in the land of Otto! 

Thanks Pippa! I'm glad to hear that she is a healthy pup now (knock on wood!!!). It is telling that they knew Pippa by name! Although, I'm sure our vet does as well, but he is one of two vizslas that they see, so it shouldn't be too hard to set him apart!

Luv2laugh - I felt the same way Monday night! Otto missed out on his puppy class, so sad. You're right - They are just like children and unfortuntely we can't always protect them.  How is Oso feeling? on the road to recovery I hope!! On another note - he must be getting so big! Otto weighs 27.5 lbs!! Almost 20lbs more than when we first met him!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

The vet told me that bordatello is actually the puppy "flu", therefore is a virus. They don't like to give an antibiotic unless it advances because then more resistant forms will develop. After Riley advanced to pneumonia, he got antibiotics of course, but by then we had to have him on 4 different medications for a month.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Poor Riley. Our vet told us that normally they don't give antibiotics for kennel cough, but in puppies and elderly dogs they do because of pneumonia. I'm glad you told us about that as well!! That was the reason we took him in. I wanted to think he had a strong immune system, but knew he already had giardiasis so obviously didnt. Oso is in isolation until Wednesday than he gets to play again


I am sooo glad to hear that Otto is ok! Oso was 30 pounds as of Wednesday. . Yup they are growing Up despite their baby immune systems.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks Emily, I hadn't thought of that, I will discuss it with his vet. We are bringing Otto in on Thursday for his last distemper. He was supposed to have gotten it last week but with the other medications and him not feeling well they suggested we put it off. Otto is doing much better! but has developed a rash, similar to the red bumps that Oso had a while back. We called the vet today and they suggested benedryl so we're gonna give that a try. He doesn't seem bothered by them either, thank God, because they look like they would scratch the heck outa me if I had them! 

Oso is free tomorrow! I'm sure you can't wait luv2laugh! Him either : ) Have fun with him!


----------

